# Model Law Structural Engineer



## Structural_Ninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I have recently passed the SE II test and plan to apply for Model Law Structural Engineer with NCEES. I already have a NCEES record and I meet all the MLSE requirements except one, "A degree from an EAC/ABET-accredited engineering program". I have a foreign undergrad degree which I had evaluated from CPEES (NCEES Evaluation Agency). The report shows that my undergrad degree has 23 credit deficiency in Maths and basic science and 16 credit deficiency in Humanities and social science. I also have a Masters degree in Civil Engineering from a US school.

My question is, can I still apply for MLSE with this degree? Has anyone with a foreign undergrad degree applied for MLSE from NCEES?


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 15, 2010)

structural_warrior said:


> I have recently passed the SE II test and plan to apply for Model Law Structural Engineer with NCEES. I already have a NCEES record and I meet all the MLSE requirements except one, "A degree from an EAC/ABET-accredited engineering program". I have a foreign undergrad degree which I had evaluated from CPEES (NCEES Evaluation Agency). The report shows that my undergrad degree has 23 credit deficiency in Maths and basic science and 16 credit deficiency in Humanities and social science. I also have a Masters degree in Civil Engineering from a US school.
> My question is, can I still apply for MLSE with this degree? Has anyone with a foreign undergrad degree applied for MLSE from NCEES?


Nobody will stop you from applying, but I wouldn't be surprised if you were denied. You are a total of 39 credits deficient. It doesn't matter if those are semester or term credits - that translates to a full year of classes that your degree did not cover. It would be a good idea to ask someone at NCEES before submitting your application for MLSE.


----------



## deviationz (Jul 16, 2010)

I was in a similar position as you were. I had my Bachelors degree from India and ended up having to take 3 semesters worth of classes in a community college to make up the deficiencies prior to being allowed to take the PE. I missed 2 exam cycles.

I suggest finding out from NCEES, but I suspect that they will ask you to make up for the deficiencies. It will also be useful when you are trying to get registered in other states via their reciprocity rules.


----------



## stonoid (Jul 16, 2010)

I am sorry to say that the MLSE title is only for the people who graduated from the ABET accredited school (in other words programs in USA ). It doesn't matter if the CPEES evaluated the program as an equivalent to the ABET or not.

I used $50 for find out the fact, so do not waste your time and money.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

stonoid said:


> I am sorry to say that the MLSE title is only for the people who graduated from the ABET accredited school (in other words programs in USA ). It doesn't matter if the CPEES evaluated the program as an equivalent to the ABET or not.
> I used $50 for find out the fact, so do not waste your time and money.


Thanks for your response. I guess its useless to ask, but still, does a US Masters degree would help any?

I already applied for MSLE yesterday  (Wasted $50 already)


----------



## stonoid (Jul 16, 2010)

No, it doesn't help. Currently, the ABET credited programs are mostly undergraduate ones (I will say 99%). Sorry to hear that you already submitted.


----------

